# should there be more international exchanges



## TG1 GUNNER (2 Jan 2005)

just wondering what other peoples thoughts were


----------



## Navalsnpr (2 Jan 2005)

Of course everyone in Cadets would like to have more international exchanges. More exchanges means more funding or cutting existing funding to other programs in order to free up the funding for new exchanges. 

When I was an Army Cadet in the '80s, there were only a few exchanges available for Army Cadets (Bisley, CFE, OBW) now there are quite a few more. It is nice to see that even though the funding to the Military was severly cut, the Cadet progam was able to improve.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (3 Jan 2005)

I have heared there used ot be a France exchange. What can anyone tell me about it??? What do you do on it etc.....


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (3 Jan 2005)

The only thing I can remember about the France exchange was apparently you did a few civi para jumps. This was from an old RSM who just missed out on selection on I think the France exchange.


----------



## patt (3 Jan 2005)

ya France was the french para (Freefall) but ive herd that they took it out. the cource was for french speakin people only


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (3 Jan 2005)

Y aok thats what I heard but I didnt want to say anything without being sure.


----------

